# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  First 2ft shrimp tank

## alvinchan80

Hi all... I am new to shrimp keeping & due to being 'poisoned' by a friend & after reading all the threads got even deeper.. :Crying: 

Thanks to couple of helpful people here in AQ, i managed to learn alot of stuff and also gotten a good deal for my equipments for my start up. Will try to get better equipments next time as I get better in this. :Grin: 

Equipment list:

1. 2 feet fiveplan tank (second hand)
2. Used GEX soil (second hand) mixed with Old Sea Mud
3. US Fissiden mesh (from bbpippen)
4. Dolphin Canister Filter C-1000 with rain bar (under water level because noisy when i put in room.
5. 2 feet air tube (to pump air once in awhile to compensate for lack of water surface aeration by air bar)

Water still cycling.. Currently is 5th day (i think).. Added in BT9, Bio Plus (something like that from Mosura) & Micro Bacteria (small red bottle of that) to cycle.. I didn't add a chiller (yet) because I am still gauging the temperature of the water in my room. It seems to fluctuate almost the same as my IQ3 tank with a range of 23deg (night or aircon on) - 27deg (mid-day without aircon).. Will save on chiller if I can..  :Embarassed: 

Everything is very empty now except for the moss meshes & also 2 assassin snails (because there are actually previous 'resident' from the used soil :Shocked: ). Going to add a glass partition for the soil later this week after some DIY tricks from eviltrain.

I am open to what I can do to the tank or make it better. Please give me more ideas, comments or feedback.. :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

PS, Thank you eviltrain (Alan) for all the advices & Limy for the equipments for me to start...

----------


## alvinchan80

IMG_0576.jpgIMG_0578.jpg

This is my cycling tank... currently, hope to have some ideas on what I can do to improve it or any comments will be a great advice & lesson to me....

----------


## hyun007

If you are worry about the temperature during the mid-day, use a fan.
It is able to lower the temperature by a couple of degree celcius but you will need to top up water more often.

----------


## eviltrain

Just use this tank as a learning lesson. plan well ( equipments and setup wise ) before setting up to prevent problems in later dates. i like your slanted partition for soil. looks original. hee hee

----------


## alvinchan80

> If you are worry about the temperature during the mid-day, use a fan.
> It is able to lower the temperature by a couple of degree celcius but you will need to top up water more often.


That is what i am thinking of getting too.. To my surprised yesterday evening when i went home.. The water temperature actually hits 28.4deg.. omg.. i dont think shrimps can take this 'heat'...




> Just use this tank as a learning lesson. plan well ( equipments and setup wise ) before setting up to prevent problems in later dates. i like your slanted partition for soil. looks original. hee hee


thanks bro eviltrain.. you know the real reason why its slanted ma... hahahaha.... no choice... cut the glass too long in length... but 2.5inch seems abit too high... and there is a 5mm gap below the glass strip due to my DIY of using a air-tube suction to hold on the base of the glass strip... now still cycling the tank... Assassin snails i only found 1... i think another was buried by me when i scooping the soil over the partition... haha...

Anymore advices or things i can do to edhance the tank or 'beautify' it? lack of some rocks & DW i think..

----------


## insider

Yea you can try to add in some DW with fissiden to beautify it.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Yea you can try to add in some DW with fissiden to beautify it.


thanks bro insider.. i have already gotten couple of DWs.. but waiting to tie them...

----------


## Limy

LOL.. nice tank! Eh, are you trying to carpet the front with meshes? If so, might be a problem if it's slanted lol.. But I like your slanted concept lol.. very nice..Haha..CRS SOON!

----------


## alvinchan80

> LOL.. nice tank! Eh, are you trying to carpet the front with meshes? If so, might be a problem if it's slanted lol.. But I like your slanted concept lol.. very nice..Haha..CRS SOON!


actually not going to carpet it with meshes.. i wanted to have a straight glass partition... but because i miscalculated, so must put it slanted.. *darn*
right now i m more worried about the temperature range being too big.. I need some decorations for the tank eg. DW & rocks also...

----------


## CPO

Hi, I've seen many people doing tank like this in two levels(partition). may I just ask whats the reason behind this? Please advise.  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi, I've seen many people doing tank like this in two levels(partition). may I just ask whats the reason behind this? Please advise.


frankly, i just like it because there is a partition of thick soiled area & the foreground being little or no soil (mine little because it was done after water is added.. my bad..)
some how its like having a little room space for the coming 'residents' to be just with the moss.. haha...

maybe i am wrong... can eviltrain bro please explain?? lolz...

----------


## alvinchan80

IMG_0583.jpg
The DIY airtube suction holding onto the glass strip...

IMG_0584.jpg
A scary temperature during my cycling... 29.8deg!!! OMG!!!

----------


## newlife

*2 things to advise.....*

1st thing to remind you....your newly bought DW will float.....so please remember to soak it in water for a few days in order to let it sink down and get this done before tying your moss onto it.

2nd thing is your temperature...if you intend to keep CRS....the shrimps sure cannot make it...too high temperature. You got to invest on a chiller....

----------


## alvinchan80

> *2 things to advise.....*
> 
> 1st thing to remind you....your newly bought DW will float.....so please remember to soak it in water for a few days in order to let it sink down and get this done before tying your moss onto it.
> 
> 2nd thing is your temperature...if you intend to keep CRS....the shrimps sure cannot make it...too high temperature. You got to invest on a chiller....


The DW i understand... must make it soak water... haiz...

as for chiller.. guess its searching time again... but just to ask.. is the chiller noisy? Since I am putting in an aircon room.. can I just activate the chiller only in the day when air con is not switched on, and off it when I am back? I think there is a 'swishing' sound coming from the chiller always right?

----------


## goody992828

Hi Alvinchan80

Chiller sure to have some humming sound, and the chiller will kicks in when your water temperature reaches the higher level of the temperature setting, hence if you have aircon at night it should kick in less often.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi Alvinchan80
> 
> Chiller sure to have some humming sound, and the chiller will kicks in when your water temperature reaches the higher level of the temperature setting, hence if you have aircon at night it should kick in less often.


my main concern is the noise because its in my room.. later get into war with OC because of the sound.. haha.. if my aircon is on at night & the temperature can reach 23deg average, means the chiller will kicks in to balance it to 25deg again right?
that is why i got this unorthodox thinking of switching it off at night & then switched on again in the morning.. hahahaha...

(secondhand chiller anyone?? lolx)

----------


## sword28

> my main concern is the noise because its in my room.. later get into war with OC because of the sound.. haha.. if my aircon is on at night & the temperature can reach 23deg average, means the chiller will kicks in to balance it to 25deg again right?
> that is why i got this unorthodox thinking of switching it off at night & then switched on again in the morning.. hahahaha...
> 
> (secondhand chiller anyone?? lolx)


if you set your chiller at 25, it will only kick in at 26 or maybe 27 depending on your chiller model and setting. 
so if you are sure that your room average temperature is about 23 and assuming tank water temperature abt 24, then your chiller will not even kick in at all the whole night.
but must make sure you use external probe/thermostat to measure the actual tank water temperature instead of the chiller tank temperature.
but of course, switching it off totally at night should be fine too.

----------


## goody992828

Like what bro swor28 said, if your room temperature is below your chiller setting, than your chiller will be sleeping with you the whole night as well.....

But my little 2 cents thought will not advise to switch off the chiller at night, first of all, compressor life span might be affected, secondly what happen if you forget to turn it on the next morning? Your shrimp life span will be affected.

----------


## alvinchan80

> if you set your chiller at 25, it will only kick in at 26 or maybe 27 depending on your chiller model and setting. 
> so if you are sure that your room average temperature is about 23 and assuming tank water temperature abt 24, then your chiller will not even kick in at all the whole night.
> but must make sure you use external probe/thermostat to measure the actual tank water temperature instead of the chiller tank temperature.
> but of course, switching it off totally at night should be fine too.


Oh, so the chiller wont actually kick start when room temperature is below 23deg? Then its fine because I am very sure that the room temperature is between 24-22deg with an external thermometer... thanks...




> Like what bro swor28 said, if your room temperature is below your chiller setting, than your chiller will be sleeping with you the whole night as well.....
> 
> But my little 2 cents thought will not advise to switch off the chiller at night, first of all, compressor life span might be affected, secondly what happen if you forget to turn it on the next morning? Your shrimp life span will be affected.


understand.. thanks bro goody.. now can start look for chiller lo... i know 29.8deg is far far too much for shrimps... just keep thinking how to set up a nice shrimp tank on a budget side... hahaha...

----------


## sword28

> Oh, so the chiller wont actually kick start when room temperature is below 23deg? Then its fine because I am very sure that the room temperature is between 24-22deg with an external thermometer... thanks...


it all depends what temp you want to set for your chiller, which translates to what temp you want your shrimp tank to be at.
if you set at 20, then of course it might kick in since now the surrounding room temp is higher.
most of us here set chiller temp at about 24-25 so if you also set the same, then high chances it won't kick in if your room temp is 23.

O.T. you sleep at such low temp?  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> it all depends what temp you want to set for your chiller, which translates to what temp you want your shrimp tank to be at.
> if you set at 20, then of course it might kick in since now the surrounding room temp is higher.
> most of us here set chiller temp at about 24-25 so if you also set the same, then high chances it won't kick in if your room temp is 23.
> 
> O.T. you sleep at such low temp?


now must find a secondhand chiller or if i bear to spend on a brand new one.. haiz.... then i think i will set it at about 24.5 or 25 ba... i only dont want the swishing sound to be so loud because i think my OC will make so darn lots of noise to overpower the swishing noise...

O.T yeah... must cold cold den shiok.. haha.. no choice.. hibernating must be cold temperature....

----------


## newlife

I can see that most O.C will make noise....even mine....

I think only bro Bai have the best O.C...wahaha....

----------


## alvinchan80

> I can see that most O.C will make noise....even mine....
> 
> I think only bro Bai have the best O.C...wahaha....


bro newlife, i think almost all OC will make noise when they hear splashing sound from the rain bar... swishing sounds from the chiller.. and for my case, when its in our bedroom, its worse... hahahahahaha... so i think if its going to be OC1, OC2 or OC3 its going to be the same.. *oops, i dont have so many OCs*...

bro Bai is lucky to find one that accepts everything without complains ba... hehe....

----------


## alvinchan80

Updates:
I have added 6 Galaxies into the tank.. (migrated them from my IQ3 to the 2ft since they keep hiding in the coconut husk *evil*) hahaha...

tank still cycling... PH maintained at 6.5-6.8... added a flat scoop of Old Sea Mud * BT-9 to carry on the cycle.. When i reached home, temperature of the water hits the all-time high of 30.2deg today... No chiller also cannot make it liao.. haiz.....

----------


## alvinchan80

UPDATES:

Chiller bought from bro downxxer... *thanks alot*
Added it into the cycle.... put into the tank a Borneowilde Mineral Rock as well & bought 2 plant to put inside the tank.... Was asked to get liquid fertilizer for the plants to make them 'healthier'.. is it recommended?

Added some photos and please ID the plants for me is possible and the pros & cons of them... More feedback & comments please..... Cheers~~


IMG_0590.jpgcan someone ID the plant on the right foreground?

IMG_0592.jpgwhat plant is this?

----------


## Limy

you all OC only.. mine CO lol..

Bro alvin think the second plant is gujing. And becareful of the mineral rock, might disturb gh.

----------


## alvinchan80

> you all OC only.. mine CO lol..
> 
> Bro alvin think the second plant is gujing. And becareful of the mineral rock, might disturb gh.


I thought the mineral rock is the same properties as Old Sea Mud Rock? So I can cut down on putting Old Sea Mud into the tank?

Will be transferring my sakuras & yellow shrimps into the tank next week to test out.. think shouldnt be a problem since the soil is used & also water temperature is now set at 25deg already.. *YEAH*

(Can anyone ID the first picture with the long stem on the right side's foreground? Thank you~

----------


## alvinchan80

Updates:

Added in 10 CRS from LFS...
Added in 17 CRS from bro newlife
Added in 2 Snow White from bro newlife
Added DW 'Tree' tied by bro eviltrain

Currently adding liquid CO2 as there is a lack of CO2 which causes a sudden hair algae boom.. After manually removing most of those that i can see, I can only now rely on the liquid CO2 and hope that the amount i put is just right for the plants, yet dont harm the CRS in anyway..

IMG_0637.jpg

----------


## newlife

Hope my shrimp will do well in your tank....and bossom with lots of shrimplets soon...

By the way....which lfs you get the 10 crs??? What grade???

----------


## alvinchan80

IMG_0626.jpgIMG_0636.jpg

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hope my shrimp will do well in your tank....and bossom with lots of shrimplets soon...
> 
> By the way....which lfs you get the 10 crs??? What grade???


Bro, i got them from Colorful... Got a couple is SS/SSS grade.... check out my pics on FB~

----------


## newlife

Great....hope you like the shrimps....

----------


## alvinchan80

> Great....hope you like the shrimps....


love them.. they are happily swimming everywhere and 'grazing' on the meshes or the DW tree... haha...
meet you next weekend ya... coffee... also let me know about the sakura & cherry.. if weekday, i can ask my friend fetch me down your place if he is free...

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. You in luck, get to find the branchy drift wood instead of bog wood. Hope you will enjoy growing your tree.

----------


## newlife

> love them.. they are happily swimming everywhere and 'grazing' on the meshes or the DW tree... haha...
> meet you next weekend ya... coffee... also let me know about the sakura & cherry.. if weekday, i can ask my friend fetch me down your place if he is free...


I still got solid black bds to let go.....hee.....already post in market place....

----------


## alvinchan80



----------


## hyun007

I am so jealous!!!
I want some soon.

----------


## alvinchan80

> I am so jealous!!!
> I want some soon.


when you coming to Singapore? you can get some soon.. hehe...

----------


## goody992828

Wow finally your setup is done, great job.... so how was your chiller doing at night? you switch off or it is sleeping with you? CO complaint or not... hahah

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow finally your setup is done, great job.... so how was your chiller doing at night? you switch off or it is sleeping with you? CO complaint or not... hahah


its set up.. but i m itching to start a 3ft to replace this 2ft.. hahahahaha...
chiller is fine.. once my water gets cold at 24deg, the chiller wont kick in... so its definitely sleeping with me.. hahaha... CO never make noise but she doesnt want me redo another 3ft to replace... sob sob~~

----------


## hyun007

3ft sound cool if you have the place for it.
Go for it!!!

----------


## insider

wow your setup is great. But you sure you want to keep ricca in the tank?

----------


## alvinchan80

> wow your setup is great. But you sure you want to keep ricca in the tank?


thanks bro insider, i started knowing nuts and with an IQ3 cube... am quite happy with this current tank except for some unwelcome flora which is growing (hair algae, weed, etc).. but other then that... still looks ok...
why you asking me if i want to keep riccia in the tank? is it not a good plant? i think the current only bad thing about riccia is that i have tiny snails keep hiding in them & also a weed that keeps growing out from them.... below is the picture..

----------


## equidorz

Alvin dont wait le. If can set up 3 feet faster chiong liao. Defence Minster allow can le.

----------


## alvinchan80

My new residents of my tank....

----------


## hyun007

wow....very nice.

----------


## eviltrain

hee hee, seems like the drift wood tree which you got from me is growing very well.

----------


## hyun007

> hee hee, seems like the drift wood tree which you got from me is growing very well.


What is the plant that you tied on the driftwood?

----------


## eviltrain

its US fissiden  :Very Happy:

----------


## alvinchan80

Recent update of my first 2ft tank... Its going to be decom soon... so posting some of the photos i took last week... residents migrating to new tank once its ready...

Favourite BDS -


Favourite CRS -


Batch gathering.. (quite alot losing solid colors and turning yellowish.. sad...)


TWINS!!!


That's all folks....

----------


## Navanod

Fwah, bro some of your SSS CRS really nice!
But keep with the C grade ones...the offsprings may be downgraded?

----------


## alvinchan80

Bro Nav, when i bought those, they are S-SS... now they lose their colors until become C!!!
now you know why i told you that my shrimps are losing colors and turning yellow....

if i dont keep them together, i dont have tanks for them to be in already... so let them be together... bad offsprings, den sell cheap lo...

----------


## veggie

bro alvin, for me I have just started upgraded to a 2ft tank abt 10days ago. I also kana poison by my good friend u knw (who u r mr???) lol... well i think u better get a chiller, cos if the temp fluctuate like 2 or 3 deg. your crs might not take it. btw here is my messy start up Attachment 20249

----------


## veggie

[QUOTE][/bro alvin, for me I have just started upgraded to a 2ft tank abt 10days ago. I also kana poison by my good friend u knw (who u r mr???) lol... well i think u better get a chiller, cos if the temp fluctuate like 2 or 3 deg. your crs might not take it. btw here is my messy start up Attachment 20249QUOTE] Opp.... sorry for the slow info, bro alvin is in pro level already.

----------


## alvinchan80

> bro alvin, for me I have just started upgraded to a 2ft tank abt 10days ago. I also kana poison by my good friend u knw (who u r mr???) lol... well i think u better get a chiller, cos if the temp fluctuate like 2 or 3 deg. your crs might not take it. btw here is my messy start up Attachment 20249


Well, I have been running a chiller since I started setting up the 2ft... Only my nano tank doesn't and can't run a chiller.. But it's sold to a nice forum guy already.. Hehe... Thank you very much bro.. As far as the fluctuation, only during the night when my aircon is on when I am asleep drops to 22deg.. Otherwise, the temperature will maintain at between 24deg-25deg during the day..

Currently I have started another 2ft tank.. It's posted in the aquascaping section and right now it's in the final stage of cycle waiting for ammonia, nitrite & nitrate to balance out... (or maybe I should say water change until drops to zero, haha)... Decom my old current tank & migrate all the residents into new tank.. Plants should be given or thrown away..

----------


## Navanod

> bro alvin, for me I have just started upgraded to a 2ft tank abt 10days ago. I also kana poison by my good friend u knw (who u r mr???) lol... well i think u better get a chiller, cos if the temp fluctuate like 2 or 3 deg. your crs might not take it. btw here is my messy start up Attachment 20249


Just a friendly reminder bro veggie, sms lingo and msn short forms are not looked upon fondly in this forum. Don't need powderful queens english, but try to use the full words. I'm sure the mods will correct them once they wake up  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Opp.... sorry for the slow info, bro alvin is in pro level already.


No worries bro veggie, I am not a pro.. There are great masters in this forum and I am still learning from them.. I have been 'disturbing' people just to learn more and have bombardments of questions because I am worried that I might be doing something not right.. Haha..

Everyone is learning when they do mistakes..

By the way, anyone wants to 'adopt' my plants? (oops, wrong thread section..  :Razz: )

----------


## eviltrain

yeah, 
i'm one of the guy who gets daily harassment by bro Alvinchan80. Haha.

As long as the person willing to learn, it don't hurt much teaching them some tricks.

----------


## alvinchan80

> yeah, 
> i'm one of the guy who gets daily harassment by bro Alvinchan80. Haha.
> 
> As long as the person willing to learn, it don't hurt much teaching them some tricks.


yeah.. you are the one.. but you are also main culprit of causing venomous bites into everyone... hahahaha...

----------


## veggie

I will take note of that Navanod, thanks for your advice. ya it true bro alvin just visit the tread set by bro eviltrain, now i am thinking of setting up 1 more tank. but got to hold for awhile cause my OC is starting to make noise already. haha... so bro alvin & bro eviltrain if anything i don't know i can ask you guys right???

----------


## alvinchan80

> I will take note of that Navanod, thanks for your advice. ya it true bro alvin just visit the tread set by bro eviltrain, now i am thinking of setting up 1 more tank. but got to hold for awhile cause my OC is starting to make noise already. haha... so bro alvin & bro eviltrain if anything i don't know i can ask you guys right???


will try to explain as much as i know... =)

----------

